# The Back to School Cold:(



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

As I sit here at 5:53 Am. I cant breathe. My nose is stuffy and my throat hurts. This is the signs.. of the back to school cold LOL. 

Everyone _maybe_ knows what I'm talking about that is IF you went to school. This is when I wish I was homeschooled. 

Every beginning of the school year the WHOLE school breaks out in this stupid cold. GRRR! I thought it skipped me.. as both my parents got sick from me.. and I was feeling fine.. UNTIL this morning/late last night.

Anyone got any good remedies for achy throat, stuffy nose and just the cold feeling of ughh.. I need some lol.. I've got school. Im staying home sick today..


Which could be a good thing.. I can catch up on some homework and stuff..

BUT I WANT TO FEEL BETTER>> NEED SOME REMEDIES PLEASE thanks


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

I know how you feel i have that same cold right now and it SUCKS:-(


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

I have it to and being homeschooled doesn't help if you have a teacher like my mom.  I take wellness fizz we buy it from the natural grocers it seems to help. I stay pretty active and still go and ride. Funny thing is if I don't then my cold sticks around longer. hope you guys feel better soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

wellness fizz? maybe ill ask my mom to buy me some today when she goes shopping. and ya I probably will still ride.. I think that fresh air helps.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Hot pepermint tea is amazing for sore throats and stuffy noses. Also vicks vapor rub on a washcloth or hand towel put it on your chest and that helps thw stuffy nose as well.

I got the cold lost my voice for a week and all that and might have another form of it bout to hit again unfortunately. 

Echinaea( sp?) Is a good vitamin to take to strengthen and even helps me get over colds quicker.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh and be sure to drink tons of water if you get dehydrated you will feel even worse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

okay thanks..LOL ill ask my mom to get me some tea haha and DRINK lots of water thanks


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

No problem  i am queen of getting sick so i have tons of little tricks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Ya Me too.. and losing my voice:/ but I just deal with it.. no little tricks haha


----------

